# Paph Hellas Questions: history of the clones



## TyroneGenade (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Given that his is, along side old Winston Churchill, still one of the more important grexes for breeding I thought this is probably the best place to ask questions about this grex.

My ancient copy of Rentoul's "Growing Orchids I: Cymbidiums and Slippers" made the point that Hellas "Westonbirt" has proven itself to be great breeder. I would like to know about the other clones of this plant. On http://www.marriottorchids.com several other clones are shown:
Autumn Sun http://www.marriottorchids.com/Gallery photos/Hellas AutumnSun.jpg
LaBuena Tierra Sunset http://www.marriottorchids.com/Gallery photos/Hellas LaBuenaTierraSunset.jpg
Orange Delight http://www.marriottorchids.com/Gallery photos/Hellas OrangeDelight.jpg
Sunset http://www.marriottorchids.com/Gallery photos/Hellas Sunset HCC.jpg

Are the above all the products of selfing the Westonbirt clone? I found one link suggesting that this is the case: http://www.oswp.org/files/hist_paph_survey_summary.pdf

Anyone have any more info on Hellas?

Thanks


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2014)

Our member Tim should know...


----------



## Trithor (Feb 11, 2014)

Leon Steynberg from Pretoria (Southern Cross Orchids) did a selfing of Hellas 'Westonbirst' in the '80s. If I remember correctly he selected two or three 'improved' Hellas clones which have since become quite widespread. He also did the same with a number of old proven clones (Huddle and WC amongst them) I am sure the same practice was carried out around the world.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2014)

You might try to contact Nicky Zurcher - he was Radcliffes breeder for years. He loves a chat but might need follow-up if you use email - http://www.nickysslippers.com.au/?page_id=195


----------

